# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  /b/

## darkzavulon

Люди здесь совсем как ты, они понимают тебя, они прошли через все то, через что прошел и ты. Отщепенцы, социопаты, отвергнутые, преданные, безнадежные негодяи - все они собрались здесь. Благодаря им ты научился смеяться, выставлять на посмешище людей, которые опустили тебя в грязь лицом. Ты научился абстрагироваться от самых кошмарных вещей, просто смеясь над ними.Придя домой, ты можешь рассказать им о том, как прошел твой день, и они посмеются вместе с тобой. Тебе не нужны ни друзья, ни любовь, ни привязанность. И что самое главное, тебе больше не приходится чувствовать себя одиноко.
ПУСТЬ МЫ И НЕ ТВОЯ ЛИЧНАЯ АРМИЯ. НО МЫ ВСЕГДА ОСТАНЕМСЯ ТВОИМИ /Б/РАТЬЯМИ.

----------


## darkzavulon

/b/ это не дерти «о, привет чуваки, зацените прикольную сцылку я нашел, гыгы». /b/ это не псевдоинтеллектуальные обсуждения в ЖЖ. /b/ это не LiveInternet, Дамочка или Лавхейт. /b/ это место, где люди могут побыть чудовищами — ужасными, бесчувственными, безразличными чудовищами, которыми они на самом деле и являются.
Захватили школу в Беслане, а мы смеемся. Подростки подожгли сверстника за отказ дать денег, а мы смеемся.
Три школьницы прыгнули с крыши 16-этажного дома, взявшись за руки, а мы смеемся и просим еще. Самоубийства, убийства, геноцид — мы смеемся. Расизм, сексизм, дискриминация, ксенофобия, изнасилования, беспричинная ненависть — мы смеемся. Василевский убил своих родителей — мы смеемся. Мы бездушно подпишемся под чем угодно, наши предпочтения не основаны на здравом смысле, бесцельные споры — наша стихия, мы — истинное лицо интернета.

----------


## darkzavulon

Паста про /b/. 
Кому надо - тот найдет все остальное в гугле и на луркморе.ру.
Аноны помогают лучше. Гораздо лучше, чем псевдопомошники с лоссофсоул (а ля "Все будет хорошо, не переживай), христианских форумов (побойся бога), психологов (скушай колесо, полегчает), и суицид-форум.ком (я не читал "твою проблему", напишу отсебятины в стиле "твой текст = бла-бла-бла", вспомню что такое тут уже было и отправлю тебя в поиск, начну описывать свою проблему в твоей теме).
Нет, спасибо. Не нужны такие помошники.

Жаль, что АИБ днем заселены быдлом на 95%. Но ночной двач окупает все.

----------


## darkzavulon

Уж лучше битарды :3
Форум загибается, это факт. Сюда нужна святая инквизиция, дабы выжечь всех троллей и "помошников", которые не хотят ни думать, ни читать чужую точку зрения, только пишут свое и прут рогами.
Про быдло вроде Jeake я вообще молчу, он, конечно, сделал мой вечер вчера, но мне не кажется, что для человека, готового выброситься с 15 этажа общение с таким будет полезным.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

*1.  Не говори о /b/.
2.  Вообще НИКОГДА не говори о /b/.*

----------


## darkzavulon

[bold]8. Правил не существует.[/bold]

Рак слишком глуп, чтобы переползти на /б/ отсюда. 
Хуже не будет, в любом случае.

----------


## =( ^_^)=

Мне жаль вас, посоны



> _[email protected] (10.09.2010 01:09)_ 
> куку, вы там решились на суицид? 
> Ой блин, по-моему ты просто виртуальщик и все напридумывал, никакой девахи у тебя нет, а ты малолет-школота 
> Ебанько, только больше не прикалывайся над людьми 
> не хорошо это очень, тебе их не понять 
> _Уна~ (10.09.2010 02:10)_ 
> ололо, баттхерт луркоеба

----------


## Sad_Soul

все битарды - извращенцы(читал где-то на форуме). я о вас киберполиции напишу. вас вычислят по ip и посадят.

----------


## =( ^_^)=

> все битарды - извращенцы(читал где-то на форуме). я о вас киберполиции напишу. вас вычислят по ip и посадят.


 Очень мудрая фраза. Так и надо их

----------


## Sad_Soul

Некромант =( ^_^)=  поднимает топик из мёртвых.

----------


## Sad_Soul

*pulsewave* вернулся из прошлого.

----------


## Гражданин

Сосач уже не торт

----------


## fuсka rolla

Из всех АИБов бываю только на форчане.

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Статист

Не, это не битард. Битарды худые.

----------


## Гражданин

> Не, это не битард. Битарды худые.


 facepalm

----------

